# You got the silver



## Fuscus (Dec 27, 2008)

Went for a long wander last night and (of course) took the camera. I have a new lens and flash so I apologize for the image quality. Anyhow first off was a stop to shoot a few non-herps. Image 2 was an over-exposure that I played with on the computer. I kind like the result


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice shots, bufo marinus are just too cute. they always have that cranky look about them and seem to never move after were finished looking at them :lol: is the 3rd one some sort of barred frog?


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 27, 2008)

Next along the line was this guy, quite placid. All snakes sighted were on dirt roads and had trouble escaping


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 27, 2008)

strangely-enough, the next snake was also a golden crowned and only a couple of hundred meters from the other one.
The next animal after that one was this small-eyed. The flash played up so I have altered this photo sightly. While trying to reset the flash the animal disappeared.

Incidentally, these animals were photoed not far from the proposed QLD camp site.

The nest animal was a wild bush pig ( no photo). There is nothing more horrible than seeing a ugly bush pig in a national park ( except, of course, walking up next to one). If I was a big faster we could have been eating pork for the next few weeks


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 27, 2008)

Next guy was this coastal. Despite not wanting to pose for a photo he was one of the most placid snakes I met. No complaints what so ever as he was shifted around and posed. But he really wanted to get to the other side off the road and would not hold a pose


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 27, 2008)

The sunshine coast... that'd be Mixo fasciolatus or Mixo. fleayii wouldn't it be?

Looks a bit like a fasciolatus from here. 


Worried about photo theft are you? 

-H


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 27, 2008)

I was on a roll, next up was this guy. I had to prevent him from trying to hide under the car. Which was difficult as I forgot to bring the small hook.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 27, 2008)

Last snake encountered was this fellow. Not certain what he is, I have him tentatively ID'ed as _Furina dunmalli_.

While I was photoing him I had the rollings stones "Let it Bleed" playing in the background. Hence the title of this thread.

Last encounter was with a deer, if I had been a little faster we would be eating venison for a week


----------



## JasonL (Dec 27, 2008)

Fuscus said:


> I was on a roll, next up was this guy. I had to prevent him from trying to hide under the car. Which was difficult as I forgot to bring the small hook.



Worried about being bitten by a crowned snake?


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 28, 2008)

Do you have any other pics of your '_Furina dunmalli_'? If it is indeed that species, you should pass on the location info to the Queensland Museum and possibly to the EPA's WildNet group. Dunmall's are rarely encountered.

Stewart


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 28, 2008)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Do you have any other pics of your '_Furina dunmalli_'? If it is indeed that species, you should pass on the location info to the Queensland Museum and possibly to the EPA's WildNet group. Dunmall's are rarely encountered.
> 
> Stewart


sure, but she was most un-cooperative mood, none of the photos were great
I, of course, can give no guarantee that I have Ided the animal correctly, any one else willing to try?


----------



## m_beardie (Dec 28, 2008)

the 3rd pic looks exactly like a frog i used to have!
we let it go though


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 28, 2008)

Very interesting about the _Furina dunmalli_, and this was all out near Kenilworth? That's where I often go_.
_Is that where you also saw the Deer?


----------



## Brigsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Deer and pigs Plus herps !!! sounds like my dream come true..


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 28, 2008)

here is a better head shot of the _F. Dunmalli_


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 29, 2008)

Are you going to let the Queensland Museum know?


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 29, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> Are you going to let the Queensland Museum know?


Yes - unless someone says other wise.

Here is another head shot. Hopefully it will clear up the ID.
No scale count - sorry

ID is via Cogger 6 page 650
Technically it wasn't on the sunshine coast but about 100 km west and looking at the ink blot of page 652 the animal was just on the western edge


----------



## eipper (Jan 12, 2009)

Where abouts were you exactly ???? if you prefer not to say in public pm me please

Without looking at the specimen its difficult but it may be C. boschami, If only I could see the ventral surface.

Cheers,
Scott


----------

